# ??? Anyone know what this is ???



## shadetree_1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Any idea what this is ?? I have no idea, I know it grows in the SE part of the US, buddy that sent it to me says that the grain looks like all the Hackberry he has ever cut but the bark says no, he's never seen bark like this on a Hackberry, a crossbreed perhaps ?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2013)

The wood almost looks like mesquite, but I know it isn't and anyway I never seen mesquite that funky and cool especially with the intermixed sap and heart like that has. .


----------



## LSCG (Aug 1, 2013)

whatever it is I like it!!!!


----------



## SENC (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful stuff, Joe. Would make a heck of a duck call!


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 1, 2013)

Joe,
What about a fruitwood of sorts-that bark says fruitwood. The wood says wow.
Jim R


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 2, 2013)

Was it a 'city tree' from a nursery, or growing wild somewhere? Could you narrow down the SE part a little too(I think I'm southeast sometimes...but then I'm sort of in the middle too)? And is there any chance of a shot including leaves from the 'buddy'?

Regardless, the mineralization in there is awesome! And the 'funky grain pattern is out of this world!!!!
Score for you no matter what!!!!!!




Scott (chinaberry maybe, but it's kind of big for that) B


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have asked my buddy Byran Lanier from Macon GA to join us on WB, he is the one I get all this fantastic spalt from and that way all of us can benefit from his foraging in the woods and swamps of Georgia.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Was it a 'city tree' from a nursery, or growing wild somewhere? Could you narrow down the SE part a little too(I think I'm southeast sometimes...but then I'm sort of in the middle too)? And is there any chance of a shot including leaves from the 'buddy'?
> 
> Regardless, the mineralization in there is awesome! And the 'funky grain pattern is out of this world!!!!
> Score for you no matter what!!!!!!
> ...




Bryan said the tree was at least 100 years old, the stump was 36" in diameter and it's straight out of the woods, not a nursery. And it comes from Georgia.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 2, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> I have asked my buddy Byran Lanier from Macon GA to join us on WB, he is the one I get all this fantastic spalt from and that way all of us can benefit from his foraging in the woods and swamps of Georgia.



Thats not too far from here. Does he do alot of cutting pretty often?


----------

